
The Macroeconomics of Stablecoins - rchen8
https://medium.com/@rchen8/the-macroeconomics-of-stablecoins-5bb7f36afc07
======
cwkoss
I understand the utility of stable coins, but am not sure that consumers would
be interested.

It's a non-appreciating asset, so no real consumer benefit to buying with USD
and holding. However, consumers still have risk of oracles failing or flaws in
software costing them money. What is the economic incentive to use a
stablecoin?

